# Solved: disk managment



## wcopel (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi, I just installed a new os and on a 30gig hdd 2gigs on the primary and 25gigs unallocated. Now I want to enlarge the primary is any suggestions on how to do this. Thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The OS is on a 2 GB partition? How is it formatted? It sounds like you made a DOS partition and didn't use the OS setup to partition.

If it's FAT32, you may be better off re-installing and making the partition the full size of the drive. If it's NTFS, you can use any partitioning tool to resize.

Partitioning Tools-->

Free:

Paragon Partition Manager 8.5-- PPM Special Edition serial and free registration
CloneZilla GParted LiveCD (Complete partitioning and drive imaging/restoration tools)
SystemRescueCD
Gparted LiveCD
Parted Magic
Vista Recovery Disk (Shrink, expand, create, delete partitions)
XP Recovery Console CD image (Create and delete partitions with diskpart.exe)

Commercial:

O&O Partition Manager 2 (Vista-compatible)
Paragon Partition Manager
Paragon Hard Disk Manager
Terabyte BootIt NG
Acronis Disk Director
V-Com (Avanquest) Partition Commander
EASEUS Partition Manager


----------



## wcopel (Apr 1, 2004)

thanks!!!


----------

